
Ask HN: What other news sites do you read daily? - jiganti
I've noticed that more and more HN is becoming my default go-to news site when I have a few minutes. I don't submit new articles very often because it seems like the "new" page has more than enough help, and there aren't many other news sites that I frequent.<p>So what about you guys? Is HN your main resource for news, or do other mediums take up more of your time?
======
aspir
RealClearWorld.com inundates you with quality information on world events -
more than you can read and still be productive. They have sister sites
regarding politics, market events, sports, and (maybe) some more areas. NPR is
also a favorite

HN is still a default for tech news, but it intentionally doesn't cover a wide
range of topics.

Also, even though I'm not a EE, I read the IEEE spectrum rss feeds daily.
They're short and concise, but skip the junk that Wired and similar outlets
include for mass appeal.

------
rguzman
I have techcrunch, readwrite web, and a few other tech news sites in a folder
on google reader. I glance through the headlines two or three times a day.

I go to reddit occasionally, but besides HN and my subscriptions on google
reader I don't use any other news sites.

For real-world (as opposed to tech) news I'm a big fan of NPR's daily 5-minute
news summary in podcast form. I also have the NYT and BBC news in a folder in
my reader, but even keeping up with the headlines is too much.

~~~
grobolom
Definitely concurring on NPR; that broadcast is quick, informative, and gives
you a pretty good view of what the average persons sees when they watch the
news.

------
Concours
Well, I read HN by default and my news service and eat my own food at
<http://www.mcsquare.me/> , those are my two starting points, mcsquare.me also
helps me catch up on stories.

------
stevederico
I use google reader as well. Some of my favorite feeds are: SmashingMagazine,
Lifehacker, Mixergy, Engadget, xkcd

